# Deerfoot Farm Southboro, Mass. fruit jar



## RIBottleguy (May 28, 2012)

I've seen the Deerfoot Farm screw cap jars before, but this is completely different.  Judging from the Redbook, it's RB-768.  Needless to say it put a huge smile on my face.  (story to come in Digging & Finding section)


----------



## epackage (May 28, 2012)

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 29, 2012)

I found this article and it made me lean towards plain cream.  

 Fifth paragraph down
Other Dairy Bottles


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> I found this article and it made me lean towards plain cream.
> 
> ...


 Great site, it really makes me wonder about it now....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 31, 2012)

is it for sale??


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey John,
 It should make it's way to ebay in the near future.  I'll keep you informed.


----------

